# استعلام عن كيفية اختيار معدن أنابيب النفط ؟؟



## hady511 (23 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم,,

تحية اعجاب لإخواني المهندسين جميعاً في هذا الملتقى الجميل .....

منذ فترة وأنا أقرأ في بعض المراجع والستاندرات عن كيفية اختيار معدن خط أنابيب النفط ولم أجد اجابة شافية .....
حيث من خلال خبرتي كانت دائماً شركات النفط هي تكون بالأساس قد اختارت سابقاً معدن الخط ونحن ندرس امور اخرى عليها (تركيب - لحام - اجهادات - مسح .. الخ)

فهل يمكنكم اخواني افادتي بكتاب مرجعي أو ستاندر يشرح كيفية اختيار معدن الخط بناء على عوامل معينة
كمثال :
درجات الحرارة من كذا الى كذا + المادة النفطية المتدفقة + احتمال التآكل ... الخ = تختار api 5l x42

من ناحية أخرى ... أبلغني أحد المهندسين أن خطوط الاسفلت المتدفقة في درجات حرارة 180 مئوية
لاينفع استخدام مادة 5L x52 لعدم احتوائها على مولبيديوم بل يجب استخدام A335 ,, رغم مشاهدتي لعديد من خطوط الاسفلت ومعدنها X52 ؟؟؟

زيدونا علماً حول هذا الموضوع زادكم الله من فضله !!!

وشكراً


----------



## hady511 (26 فبراير 2011)

مازلنا بانتظار أحد يفيدنا .....

وشكرا


----------

